# σαπό



## Theseus (Nov 20, 2012)

What does this word mean? I've seen it used sometimes on Lexilogia (as Nickel in 'Εμείς βέβαια χρησιμοποιούμε το γαλλικό σαπό και την παλιά έκφραση του βγάζω το καπέλο για να εκφράσουμε τις ευχαριστίες μας, τα συγχαρητήριά μας και το σεβασμό μας..). Doesn't it mean a clog in French?


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2012)

Chapeau :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Theseus (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, Palavra & Bernadina! It makes sense immediately.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Theseus said:


> [...] Doesn't it mean a clog in French?



Hi Theseus.

The clogs are called *σαμπό* (το [sabó] Ο (άκλ.) : παραδοσιακό ξυλοπάπουτσο συνήθ. από μονοκόμματο ξύλο, κλειστό μπροστά και ανοιχτό πίσω. [λόγ. < γαλλ. sabot]), see also _sabot_ in Βικιλεξικό,

while _chapeau_ is used like "hats off", to Roy Harper or anyone else:





 

The Greek equivalent to "chapeau" is _(σου) βγάζω το καπέλο_: _Bγάζω σε κπ. το ~_, για άντρα που αφαιρεί το καπέλο του, όταν χαιρετάει κπ. και ως ΦΡ, αναγνωρίζω την υπεροχή του ή την ορθότητα μιας ενέργειάς του ή εκδηλώνω το μεγάλο σεβασμό μου, as Nickel writes in that thread.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 20, 2012)

Το σαμπό έχει απαθανατιστεί λέει και σε στίχο σκυλάδικου (αν και μάλλον πρόκειται για αστικό μύθο).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2012)

Αυτό μπορεί, αλλά το είχε ένα φεγγάρι σαν κομμένο νύχι (άλλο να σ'το λέω, άλλο να σου τύχει ]), όχι :)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό μπορεί, αλλά το είχε ένα φεγγάρι σαν κομμένο νύχι (άλλο να σ'το λέω, άλλο να σου τύχει ]), όχι :)



Αν σου πω ότι αυτό το βρήκα εμπνευσμένο; ;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αν σου πω ότι αυτό το βρήκα εμπνευσμένο; ;)



Αυτό τι σας λέει; Τα ματάκια σου με καίνε, γιατί είσαι μανεκένε... Παράτολμη ρίμα; :laugh:


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αυτό τι σας λέει; Τα ματάκια σου με καίνε, γιατί είσαι μανεκένε... Παράτολμη ρίμα; :laugh:



Θεϊκό άσμα του οποίου την ύπαρξη πληροφορήθηκα κατά τη διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής θητείας μου (όπως και την _Αλεπού _του Πλανητάρχη).


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, πάντως όσο ζω μαθαίνω. Προχτές άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο ένα άσμα που οι στίχοι του περιλάμβαναν τη φράση "κυτταρική δομή". Λέτε να είχε βάλει στοίχημα ο στιχουργός ότι μπορεί να φτιάξει ερωτικό άσμα με οποιαδήποτε φράση; 
Δυστυχώς, ένα άλλο αριστούργημα ηλεκτρολογικής φύσεως, με ψυγεία και αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές, προφανώς προϊόν παρόμοιου στοιχήματος, το άκουσα μόνο μια φορά, στο _λεφορείο_ Αθήνα- Ξάνθη, ένα βράδυ πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια, και δεν συγκράτησα ερμηνευτή και λοιπά στοιχεία. Ο οδηγός πάντως είχε μερακλώσει, άρα ήταν γνωστό άσμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, πάντως όσο ζω μαθαίνω. Προχτές άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο ένα άσμα που οι στίχοι του περιλάμβαναν τη φράση "κυτταρική δομή". Λέτε να είχε βάλει στοίχημα ο στιχουργός ότι μπορεί να φτιάξει ερωτικό άσμα με οποιαδήποτε φράση;
> Δυστυχώς, ένα άλλο αριστούργημα ηλεκτρολογικής φύσεως, με ψυγεία και αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές, προφανώς προϊόν παρόμοιου στοιχήματος, το άκουσα μόνο μια φορά, στο _λεφωρείο_ Αθήνα- Ξάνθη, ένα βράδυ πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια, και δεν συγκράτησα ερμηνευτή και λοιπά στοιχεία. Ο οδηγός πάντως είχε μερακλώσει, άρα ήταν γνωστό άσμα.


Για την κυτταρική δομή, YouTube is our friend... :)

Για το άλλο, χρειάζονται περισσότερα στοιχεία και καλό ψάξιμο στην Αναζήτηση, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]Δυστυχώς, ένα άλλο αριστούργημα ηλεκτρολογικής φύσεως, με ψυγεία και αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές, προφανώς προϊόν παρόμοιου στοιχήματος, το άκουσα μόνο μια φορά, στο _λεφορείο_ Αθήνα- Ξάνθη, ένα βράδυ πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια, και δεν συγκράτησα ερμηνευτή και λοιπά στοιχεία. Ο οδηγός πάντως είχε μερακλώσει, άρα ήταν γνωστό άσμα.



Για όσους δεν ακούνε τέτοια και τα αντιμετωπίζουν ολίγον φολκλορικά (τόσο κιτς που γίνεται στο τέλος καλτ) - κι εγώ μαζί - αυτά είναι αποκλειστικά λεωφορειατζήδικα, αφού μόνο σε λεωφορείο (των υπεραστικών ΚΤΕΛ) τυχαίνει να τ' ακούσουν. Υπάρχουν τα πανελλήνια κτελσουξέ και τα τοπικής εμβέλειας (που καμιά φορά κάνουν την έκπληξη και υπερβαίνουν τα περιφερειακά σύνορα χωρίς να το περιμένει κανείς): στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα τα σκυλοκλαρίνα, στην Κρήτη τα σκυλολυράρικα κ.ο.κ. Οι άντρες έχουν και το «πλεονέκτημα» της θητείας, που λέει ο Ρογήρος. Έχω έναν φίλο βιτσιόζο, μανιακό συλλέκτη τέτοιων αριστιχουργημάτων, που με τροφοδοτεί πότε πότε με το απαύγασμα τέτοιων στίχων και τον αθό της εκτελεστικής δεινότητας και της σκηνικής παρουσίας (π.χ. _Έχω τα προβλήματά μου και τα οικονομικά μου, σώσε με_ ή _Θα το ρίξω φόλα το σκυλάκι σου__, για να μπαινοβγαίνω στο σπιτάκι σου_, για να πιάσουμε και κανένα παραδοσιακόν). Το ηλεκτρολογικής φύσης που λες μου θυμίζει κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν μου 'ρχεται τώρα, αλλά και μια ξεχασμένη εμπειρία: φαντάρος είχα γνωρίσει έναν ηλεκτρολόγο-ψυκτικό που έγραφε στίχους για τέτοια τραγούδια (έδινε και σε γνωστούς τραγουδιστές, όχι μόνο σε λούμπεν), οπότε ο άνθρωπος - σοφώς πράττων - έγραφε γι' αυτά που ήξερε καλά (_καήκαν οι αντιστάσεις και πέσαν οι ασφάλειες, τι να τις κάνω τώρα τις ευελφάλειες ___).

Παρέμπ, δεχόμεθα παραγγελίες διά πάσης φύσεως γαβγάσματα. Από τέτοια, δέκα τη μέρα στην καθισιά μας γράφουμε, αν το βάλουμε σκοπό οι Λεξιλόγοι. Τι θέλει; Νταλκά, τσιγάρα κι «αίματα» (όπως λένε οι νταλικέρηδες το αγαπημένο τους απεριτίφ, το Καμπάρι). Βρε μπας και κάνουμε λάθος δουλειά; :woot::laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

Το βλέπω εγώ το νηματάκι να τραβάει λάνγκσαμ-λάνγκσαμ κατά trash me μεριά. 
Καλά, κάντε κανα τέτοιο αστείο και θα δείτε τι έχετε να πάθετε :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Παρέμπ, δεχόμεθα παραγγελίες διά πάσης φύσεως γαβγάσματα. Από τέτοια, δέκα τη μέρα στην καθισιά μας γράφουμε, αν το βάλουμε σκοπό οι Λεξιλόγοι. Τι θέλει; Νταλκά, τσιγάρα κι «αίματα» (όπως λένε οι νταλικέρηδες το αγαπημένο τους απεριτίφ, το Καμπάρι). Βρε μπας και κάνουμε λάθος δουλειά; :woot::laugh:


Να κατοχυρωθεί πάραυτακαιδοσμουεκείνα το _γαβγάσματα_ στις λεξιπλασίες. Αφού διορθωθεί. Το σωστό είναι* γαβγάζματα*


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το βλέπω εγώ το νηματάκι να τραβάει λάνγκσαμ-λάνγκσαμ κατά trash me μεριά.
> Καλά, κάντε κανα τέτοιο αστείο και θα δείτε τι έχετε να πάθετε :devil:


Πολύγλωσσο, λαζομπρούκλικο:
_Λάνγκζαμ-λάνγκζαμ τρας μι
Λάνγκζαμ-λάνγκζαμ, λέμε
Όρια μη μου βάζεις, μη
περιορισμούς δε θέμε
γιατί!*
γιατί!
εμείς αυτά τα καίμε
και ποτέ δεν κλαίμε_
*(στο -τί, τα - ο γιαραμπής να τα κάνει - ουρί κάνουν προκλητικές γοφιές προς τέρψιν του φιλοθεάμονος ανδρικού κοινού. 
Βρε, τι σκαρώνω σήμερα ο άθρωπας, μέχρι και χορογραφία. Storyboard για το κλιπ, σε λίγο. :laugh:) 

Του κάμπου:
_Τρέχω στην πομόνα
βουλώσανε τα μπεκ
να 'χω μια εικόνα
δεν είμαι γω ντεμέκ
εκμέκ_ 

Άμα μου δίνεις πάσες...:twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

Σ' αγαπάω ρε γιαβρί
κι ας μου είπες _ουστ, γαβρί!_
Για να δεις τ' είσαι για μέ
ως κι ο Θρύλος πεταμέ
εκεί στ΄άχρηστα στ' αζή
για να είμαστε μαζί
τζιτζί

σέντρα :twit:


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Λες πως μ' αγαπάς
κι ας είμαι και βάζεεε
Το ουστ δεν το ξεχνάς
τη γλώσσα σού 'βγαζεεε :twit:
Εγώ για σε βιτάμ
μα εσύ για με το παν
Θα 'ρθεί στιγμή, μαντάμ
κι οι βάζε να γελάν

Μα είμαι γω Μοντέ
Κι εσύ απ' τους Καπουλέ
Νταλκάν, ρομάν, 
όλοι εμάς κοιτάν
σεβντάν μέγαν,
αρντάν, αξιντάν...
Τεάτρ γκραν
χειροκροτάν!


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2012)

Μερσί Ζαζ για την επιβεβαίωση των ηλεκτρολογικών ασμάτων. Εννοείται πήγαιναν παρέα με άλλα λουμπενακούσματα, θα τον σπάσω τον καθρέφτη που κοιτιέσαι κλπ. Ήταν άλλωστε
Μοδεράτορες, τι μου το διορθώσατε το λεφωρείο, αφού το είχα βάλει και με πλαγιαστά, _λεφωρείο_, όπως αυτά του ΚΤΕΛ, όπως λέμε κενωνία. :inno:

Χμ, δάκτυλος απλογραφιστών, θέλανε να το κάνουν λεφορείο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

Χα! Και _χωρίς_ "αίματα" (ούτε καν τσιγάρο, εγώ!)
Φαίνεται περισσεύει ο νταλγκάς αμαναμάν ;);)


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μερσί Ζαζ για την επιβεβαίωση των ηλεκτρολογικών ασμάτων. Εννοείται πήγαιναν παρέα με άλλα λουμπενακούσματα, θα τον σπάσω τον καθρέφτη που κοιτιέσαι κλπ. Ήταν άλλωστε
> Μοδεράτορες, τι μου το διορθώσατε το λεφωρείο, αφού το είχα βάλει και με πλαγιαστά, _λεφωρείο_, όπως αυτά του ΚΤΕΛ, όπως λέμε κενωνία. :inno:
> 
> Χμ, δάκτυλος απλογραφιστών, θέλανε να το κάνουν λεφορείο.



Ζαζ; Ζαζ; Ου ε λε Ζαζ; *Λα* Ζαζ ε λα. Ζε σουί Νταεμάν. ;) 
Ναι, εγώ το έκανα, σόρι που δεν πρόσεξα την έμφαση με τα πλάγια. Πάω να το ματαφτιάξω.
Ωστόσο: _λεφωρείο > λεφωρατζής > λε φωρατής_, ενώ _λεφορείο > λε φορείο_, κατάλληλο γι' αυτή τη χρήση. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

Ούτε Ζαζ μωρ' ούτε τζαζ
κι όμως όλα τα ισάζ'
μέχρι και το λεφωρείο
και στο τέλος ωρ' ψυχή μου
θα τον πάρουν με φορείο. :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

Εγώ θέλω να ξαναμπεί ο Θησέας και να ζητήσει τρανσουλέισιο, όπως το συνηθίζει :devil:


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

E, τότε θα πούμε «δικαίωμα» (για να τη βγάλουμε στο ντούκου), θα φορέσουμε διακριτικά τα σαμπό και το καπελάκι μας στραβά - και φεύγοντας θα πούμε «πάσο» αντί για «σαπό». ;) 

Never mind that, Theseus, them who write them can certainly translate them, albeit with a lot of headscratching.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το βλέπω εγώ το νηματάκι να τραβάει λάνγκσαμ-λάνγκσαμ κατά trash me μεριά.


Πρώτα Θανάσης Στεριώτης (στο #17), κατόπιν ο τρισπανμέγιστος θεός traShάκης Κούκος (στο #18) — και μετά βλέπουμε! :woot:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?863-Το-νήμα-του-Θανάση&p=42192&viewfull=1#post42192


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πρώτα Θανάσης Στεριώτης (στο #17), κατόπιν ο τρισπανμέγιστος θεός traShάκης Κούκος (στο #18) — και μετά βλέπουμε! :woot:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?863-Το-νήμα-του-Θανάση&p=42192&viewfull=1#post42192



Άλλο ένα θεϊκό νήμα! Να, κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές αισθάνομαι σαν αχόρταγο παιδάκι σε μαγαζί γεμάτο λιχουδιές. Βρε, τι έχω να δω ακόμααα (λέει τρίβοντας τα χέρια της με αγαλλίαση).


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2017)

daeman said:


> Αυτό τι σας λέει; Τα ματάκια σου με καίνε, γιατί είσαι μανεκένε... Παράτολμη ρίμα; :laugh:



Ace of Spades + Θούριος - Αριστοτέλης Ρήγας & the G-SPOT EXPERIMENT






Τα μάτια σου με καίν'
γιατί είσαι μανεκέν
Τα μάτια σου με καίνε
γιατί είσαι μανεκέν, ναι!


----------

